# WRONG DOSE OF CLEXANE



## Always Smiling (Oct 30, 2007)

Please please help.
I have been taking the wrong dose of clexane since my ET last wednesday and realised today.
I have been taking half the dose ie 20mg instead of 40mg
Have I ruined my chances?
I am soooooo upset, this is our last and final ivf journey......


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm really sorry, but I can't comment on treatment, but it probably won't have ruined everything for you, you will still have a good amount of it in your system,

Sorry I can't help hun,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

